# I might have scored!



## bpimm (Jul 13, 2018)

I stopped by our local school district's surplus sale this morning, I drove by yesterday but they wern't open but I saw a 36" stomp shear that I think would love to come home with me but alas it was headed for another school district. I wandered around looking at mostly junk but then I spotted this guy looking all lonely.


I've wondered about a surface grinder, never used one but could see how it could come in handy so I asked what the price was. I was told that they didn't price anything it was all based on offers. We talked for a while, it was still in service last year but the whole shop has been converted to CNC, this was one of the last manual machines in the shop. I told the guy I didn't want to insult him with a lowball offer and that my equipment budget was empty at the moment, He said they were there to give back to the community that supports them and asked if I lived in town which I replied that I had for 28 years and all 3 of my kids went through their schools. He commented that he wanted it to go somewhere it would get used and taken care of so I offered him $500 and he said yes. So it's now in the back of my pickup in front of the shop, I don't even know where I'm going to put it...  Now that I own it I guess I need to figure out how to use it.

So did I buy a decent machine or scrap metal?


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 13, 2018)

Sweet! We are looking for a quality machine with no luck in the last year! 

Our school board got rid of the shop stuff 20 years ago, as their attitude was computers were the in thing. Now we need trades people and machinist etc there is nothing left to train the kids on. It is up to the industry to do all the work with no idea if the kids can or will do this work!


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 13, 2018)

Looks like you got a deal.


----------



## Superburban (Jul 13, 2018)

I wish more schools would do things like that. The High School I went to a few lifetimes ago, sold off all their shop equipment at an auction. Thought I would go, even though I did not have room for anything. They sold everything in lots, all 8 gear head lathes 18 to 20 inch or so, went as a lot for $300, with all the cabinets of tooling. 8 BP mills, one lot. 10 to 12 workbenches, one lot. 10 tool boxes with hand tools, one lot. all the welding stuff, one lot. all the forge stuff, one lot. I was sick. Just about everything went for the first opening bid of $100. Almost all to one buyer.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 13, 2018)

Did you get any wheels and other tooling with it?


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 13, 2018)

I'd say you did real well. Looks like a good cleaning is in order. Then read the manual, and familiarize yourself with all the controls, watch a youtube video or two, and give her a go. Mike


----------



## bpimm (Jul 14, 2018)

Just the wheel that's on it.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 14, 2018)

Great deal , I'd Ck back and ask about any wheels or accessories . Never know.


----------



## bpimm (Jul 14, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> Great deal , I'd Ck back and ask about any wheels or accessories . Never know.



I figured I would contact the shop teacher when school starts up in the fall, maybe they still have the documentation it came with. Who knows maybe for some pizza and beer he'd come over and go over it with me..


----------



## bpimm (Jul 14, 2018)

For now I just need to get it out of my truck. There doesn't seem to be anything on it to rig to to lift it, I might have to get the straps under the bottom to pick it up. I don't like lifting that way as much as having it hanging.

My procedure for getting heavy things in the shop are to set up the gantry outside the shop door to pick it out of the truck, I lay some 2" pipe in the gravel for the rollers to roll on, I line them up with the shop floor so it can roll in and then use rollers to move the equipment around the shop.

Problem is this grinder has feet under it and I don't know if it will work on rollers, there might be a boss where the feet go and I cant see in there until I lift it up, it's on a pallet and the feet are sinking into the pallet.

I don't know of a forklift anywhere around here to help out so I probably need to do it myself so here is what i'm thinking. My truck has a lift gate so I would lift the grinder with the gantry move the truck forward and sit the grinder down on the lift gate, strap it back down and then I could back the truck into the shop and use the cherry picker to lift it off of the lift gate and get it on the floor. 

From what I've been able to find online it should weigh around 1500 Lbs so I think it's within the capabilities of the lift gate and cherry picker.

Thoughts?


----------



## GoceKU (Jul 14, 2018)

Nice machine, you have some work to do cleaning it and adjusting but should be a useful tool. As for unloading, if you can strap it securely cherry picker is your best choice, in my experience if you lift it about 2 inches of the bed and drive out from it you minimise the chances for damage, then lower it close to the ground and pull it in your shop.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 14, 2018)

Congrats on getting a very high quality SG.  

Second - the Walker mag chuck is worth more than you paid for the machine - even if it is in bad shape. 

 My guess is that you got in present value a 800 chuck a 1000 machine and a 200 DRO for 500 bucks.  Very well done - and good on you for rescuing a great piece of equipment form the scrap heap. That's probably where is was bound because most people don't know what to do with old machines.


----------



## bpimm (Jul 14, 2018)

GoceKU said:


> Nice machine, you have some work to do cleaning it and adjusting but should be a useful tool. As for unloading, if you can strap it securely cherry picker is your best choice, in my experience if you lift it about 2 inches of the bed and drive out from it you minimise the chances for damage, then lower it close to the ground and pull it in your shop.



Definitely needs some cleaning, it was in a high school... Who knows what's on it.  
Unfortunately I don't have a concrete slab outside the shop so the cherry picker can't unload the truck directly. That's why the intermediate step on the lift gate, that can get it into the shop where the cherry picker can get it.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 14, 2018)

Bolt two 4x4 skids to the bottom of the base and then roll the skids on the pipes.


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 14, 2018)

It will be top heavy and yes it should have feet or bolts out the bottom. The two Boyar Schultz we have, had threaded holes at about waist height where one would place lifting hardware into. I don’t see any in your pictures thou.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 14, 2018)

BTW FWIW  you could drill and tap 4 - 1/2" holes in the sides of the machine  (be careful where) and suspend it from those new bolt positions.  If you use Grd 8 bolts in shear, they will suspend more than 20,000 lbs each (more than enough)  If the new bolts are high enough it will lessen the tendency to tip.

Another helpful tip:  the casting the spindle is attached to is usually not attached to the machine (so be careful!), but if you wrap a ratchet strap around it, you can use that as an anti-tipping strap by tying it in to the lifting straps...  

Another edit:  if that walker chuck is an 18", and it works then it is worth almost 1800.00 used.....


----------



## bpimm (Jul 14, 2018)

I think I found the lift points, I moved the table out and they were under it, I didn't notice them until I moved the table.




The oval holes in the casting just above the stand. I tried several slip hooks I have laying around and none of them will fit into the hole. If these are the picking holes do they use a hook similar to the t-hooks used on some tow truck beds? or could I open up the slip hook to get it to fit without compromising the strength of the hook, I'd only have to take about 1/2" off of the tip and would still have about 1" of hook left, Thinking a cutoff wheel and water, go slow and dip it often to keep it cool.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 14, 2018)

Those holes may go all the way across the casting and are meant for a bar. If so, a bar and a sling should get you going


----------



## brino (Jul 14, 2018)

@bpimm

I think you got a great deal.....maybe even stole it.....maybe even a good enough deal to say...........


Congratulations on the addition!

-brino


----------



## bpimm (Jul 14, 2018)

Yep they go through and a bar will work, I have some 1" but it won't go through and I have a piece of 5/8" solid 4140 I'm thinking that should be strong enough with the sling tight against the casting. Am I wrong?


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 15, 2018)

You should be fine with the 5/8. Mike


----------



## GoceKU (Jul 15, 2018)

By the look of the pink mazda miata and old RV you are a car person, so you must have couple of old seat belts laying around, use a seat belt or two and rig it.


----------



## NortonDommi (Jul 15, 2018)

Since your luck is running hot and the Gods are smiling upon you perhaps a Lotto ticket might be worth a go. Definitely a good score.


----------



## bpimm (Jul 15, 2018)

GoceKU said:


> By the look of the pink mazda miata and old RV you are a car person, so you must have couple of old seat belts laying around, use a seat belt or two and rig it.



Can you believe that is a factory color on the Miata....  this one is a repaint but Mazda did paint one that color. I have lifting straps I'll use but you're right I do have some seat belts laying around I could use. lol


----------



## Cadillac (Jul 15, 2018)

Bob nailed it. Use some 4x4’s for comfort I would bore a holes in 4x4 to except the feet so the 4x4 doesn’t have a chance to slip off. Then roll on pipe. Once in position I have a Johnson bar but just a long lever will work. Use to lift and remove 4x4’s
 A little cleaning and it looks like you got a great deal. Congrats


----------



## bpimm (Jul 15, 2018)

Rigged and waiting for my son to get here, He had my cherry picker and I prefer to have more than 1 person when doing this kind of stuff.


----------



## machinejack (Jul 15, 2018)

They are top heavy. I was rolling my new to me K O Lee 6X18 into my shop by myself "you big  dummy"on pipes and boards  and turned it over on top of me. I'm OK but it busted the motor mount and motor. Got it back up and running but it could have been worse.


----------



## bpimm (Jul 15, 2018)

machinejack said:


> They are top heavy. I was rolling my new to me K O Lee 6X18 into my shop by myself "you big  dummy"on pipes and boards  and turned it over on top of me. I'm OK but it busted the motor mount and motor. Got it back up and running but it could have been worse.


That's why I like to have them hanging.. I moved my mill on rollers, didn't like it much but no catastrophe. Glad you're ok.


----------



## bpimm (Jul 15, 2018)

It's out of the truck and sitting on the cherry picker for now, I just need to figure out where I'm going to put it and how to get it off the cherry picker lol. I'd like to make a dolly for it so I can move it around for cleaning. Anyone have a good design for an equipment dolly? There's always angle iron frame and casters.

Something that could be assembled around the base and screw Jack's to lift it up on the wheels would be great.


----------



## bpimm (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## bpimm (Jul 15, 2018)

The chuck works! but unfortunately that's probably all the testing for a while, have several other things to work on so this will probably be a winter project.

Thanks for all the help guys, I really appreciate it.
Brian


----------



## brino (Jul 16, 2018)

bpimm said:


> I'd like to make a dolly for it so I can move it around for cleaning. Anyone have a good design for an equipment dolly? There's always angle iron frame and casters. Something that could be assembled around the base and screw Jack's to lift it up on the wheels would be great.



I have always liked the idea of a pallet jack. I could see making heavy tube frames under each piece of large machinery, and getting a pallet jack rated for the heaviest one. Then whenever you needed to move equipment to a bigger shop, or rearrange when you got a new machine it would be easy.

-brino


----------



## bpimm (Jul 16, 2018)

Pallet jacks are nice, my problem is limited space, where would I put it when it's not in use. My gantry and cherry picker already get stored out in the rain. I want to build something that bolts together so it can be taken apart for storage, I've been thinking of some heavy angle to make a frame out of that bolts together and has some tabs on the outside for jack screws to raise it up for the caster units, another piece of angle with the casters that would slip under the ends and bolt to the frame, then lower it onto the casters with the jack screws. The frames could be made for each piece of equipment and the same caster setup could bolt on to all the different frames. That way you only end up with a bundle of angle to store between uses.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 16, 2018)

bpimm said:


> Pallet jacks are nice, my problem is limited space, where would I put it when it's not in use. My gantry and cherry picker already get stored out in the rain. I want to build something that bolts together so it can be taken apart for storage, I've been thinking of some heavy angle to make a frame out of that bolts together and has some tabs on the outside for jack screws to raise it up for the caster units, another piece of angle with the casters that would slip under the ends and bolt to the frame, then lower it onto the casters with the jack screws. The frames could be made for each piece of equipment and the same caster setup could bolt on to all the different frames. That way you only end up with a bundle of angle to store between uses.


Store it under a machine or a workbench, then only the handle and swivel wheel area will be in the way, and only a small amount of floor space will be taken up.  It is also VERY easy to move out of the way if you need to use the space it currently occupies.

It is easy to find pallet jacks rated at 5500 pounds, which works for "most" hobby shop situations.  Harbor Freight sells one rated at 5000 pounds for $260, and it is easy to get 20% off, $25% with a holiday coupon:
https://www.harborfreight.com/25-ton-pallet-jack-68760.html 
Rated 4 stars, and probably just fine for one not used in commercial service.
Used pallet jacks may be available for even less money...


----------



## Firstram (Jul 16, 2018)

We travel for work and move the shop often. If I don't build a custom stand, I'll fab a tight fitting angle iron frame that lips under the machine base. I incorporate 2) 2" receiver tubes the length, or width, of the frame that are roughly 6" off the floor. We have 4) 4" swivel casters  with 2" spuds 8" long welded to the mounting plates. Using a big pry bar it's easy to lift the machine 1/2" and slide the casters in the receivers. 

It is quite a bit of work for only one machine but one set of casters will fit every tool enrolled in the program.


----------



## bpimm (Jul 17, 2018)

Firstram, that is close to what I am thinking, but the more I think about it the pallet jack sounds pretty good, I already have the lathe raised 7" off the ground and the grinder is 7" up on the legs of the cherry picker and looks like a good work height, I'll have to raise the mill as well. The bases can be built for each machine and stay on them so no storage issue there then everything in the shop could be built to take the pallet jack forks, I'm sure I can find a place to store it and the grand kids can ride it like a scooter... lol


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jul 17, 2018)

I think you scored and you make space........I am sure you can.


----------



## brino (Jul 17, 2018)

Firstram said:


> If I don't build a custom stand, I'll fab a tight fitting angle iron frame that lips under the machine base. I incorporate 2) 2" receiver tubes the length, or width, of the frame that are roughly 6" off the floor. We have 4) 4" swivel casters with 2" spuds 8" long welded to the mounting plates. Using a big pry bar it's easy to lift the machine 1/2" and slide the casters in the receivers.



@Firstram , I have a picture in my head from your description.......got any real photos of this you can share to see if they match?
Thanks!
-brino


----------



## Janderso (Jul 17, 2018)

Well said Brino! (about the U=Suck)
Congrats! You have a very nice machine there.


----------



## Firstram (Jul 17, 2018)

brino said:


> @Firstram , I have a picture in my head from your description.......got any real photos of this you can share to see if they match?
> Thanks!
> -brino



Brino, I don't. I go back to work mid August, I can post a picture then.



bpimm said:


> Firstram, that is close to what I am thinking, but the more I think about it the pallet jack sounds pretty good, I already have the lathe raised 7" off the ground and the grinder is 7" up on the legs of the cherry picker and looks like a good work height, I'll have to raise the mill as well. The bases can be built for each machine and stay on them so no storage issue there then everything in the shop could be built to take the pallet jack forks, I'm sure I can find a place to store it and the grand kids can ride it like a scooter... lol



Bpimm, A pallet jack is easier/quicker, unfortunately we just don't have the room for one loading the packed trailer .


----------



## solo (Jul 17, 2018)

Great deal! when your ready for wheels shoot me a pm, I have a bunch sitting on the shelve. Don't wait to long though, I hope to be moving in the next few months. Things will probably start being tossed out if no takers


----------

